# Law2's = the AWESOMENESS......



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

....kitty's thru-shaft not so much......:doh:

The only time I locked in all day was after everyone within 30ish ft heard the big-nasty "POP" and I no-longer had rear wheel drive. Axles, diff & prop shaft are fine, but not powered from the motor....RUH-ROH RAGGY! - Chick on a 700 grizz tried to help snatch me out, so I went for 4wd to assist a little and proceeded to immediately twist the freshly replaced front yoke off just as I did last ride....

Bike is making great power, now if only I can keep it together. :33:




As for the tires - 
Pics don't do them justice. They lug differences are practically night/day vs the original laws, the 2's are just way more aggressive. The ride every bit as smooth as my Terms did, but don't have the sidewall squash/lean in corners nor the high-speed tracking issues I had with them(65+ it would randomly "change lanes" on it's own with the terms  ). In the muck, they pull like a freight train with a 20mph head start. 

I went past more than one bike on 28+ backs/laws that were stuck in 4wd, while I was still in 2wd and riding 2-up on my heavy-az TRV. Over by the stage area after pulling a brute on 30" mudzillas out of a hole, I drove in in 2wd, stopped to take a drink of my cold beverage and then whacked it - the bike popped the front end up a good 6-8" and walked out on the rears!

I will never own another type of tire. Hands-down the strongest pulling tire I have ever been on in the mud.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

I been trying to decide lately what I wanted to get, 29.5s, 31s, or the new OL2 29.5s. You my friend may have just sold me on the OL2s!!! :rockn:

Now I just got to find some and get 14" wheels too.... :thinking:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

SWEET! Great report, well, all except for the breakage of course.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wish I had gotten some pics/vids, but was having too much fun blasting around. Will for sure get some next ride, I hope to not be down for more than a couple weeks.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Poor kitty always breaking after every ride lol.....


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ya i just seen a set in person yesterday and they look nasty!!!! Im torn on getting some now or waiting for the 28s to come out. But ya they look like no other tire is gonna keep up with them, but **** the rears are alittle on the heavy side arent they?


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Man I thought my broke force was bad 

You give me hope that my bike isn't so bad after all!!!!

I bet thats a baaaad kitty tho!


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

Broke force...lol I call mine a kawasicki.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

tonka seen it for a minute, if I can make it stay together I'm definitely happy with it's performance. 

From what I'm gathering it seems I'm one of the few who has broken this. - The good news is the thru-shaft is two piece and the rear section which would be what I broke can be taken out w/o splitting the cases and is only $33 brand new. - For that little $ I may just consider it to be my fusible link so as not to just chase failures even further up the drivetrain. That one was OE, so at least 3 years of various motor builds & nitrous hits while racing, so that's not too bad.




I think when I get home today I'm gonna take a BFH to an anvil and see if I can break that too!


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

Them ol2s are awsome mine are supposed to ship out wensday I can't wait to try them out


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Makes me want OL2s even more.....and even more skeered of em at the same time! I'd like to put one mounted side by side with my 31s and see how much of a difference there is, the way everybody talks sounds like they are about the same height.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Pictures do not do the lug design justice, it really is HUGE and way more cupped than the originals.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I used to run the original law but sold them due to how I always got hung up climbing out of holes on to slick hard pack and clay. So I went to XXL Mudlites and I kept my clearance but have to work my brute a little harder in some holes. Do the Ol2's do any better on climbing out of the holes that I described?


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> Makes me want OL2s even more.....and even more skeered of em at the same time! I'd like to put one mounted side by side with my 31s and see how much of a difference there is, the way everybody talks sounds like they are about the same height.


Filthy me and woodbutcher just traded tire a day or so ago. I traded my 31's for his ol2. I put them side by side there was maybe a half inch difference. I have IRS skinny rims all the way arpund and I mounted the wides on them. Oh lord does it make those side treads rap around even more. I'm stoked to try them out.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Eastexas, I haven't been in that situation yet to comment. 

Looks like I'll be down 2-3 weeks getting mine sorted out. Gotta pull the motor and pop the bottom 1/3 of the case off to get the thru-shafts & bevel gear out, then get whatever is needed and send that stuff along with another new front yoke out to be cryo treated.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Sorry about the kitty going down Jp. The ol2's look good in pics but I havnt been able to find anyone that has had them very long or even tried them out. Hopefully you get the kat sorted out soon.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i ran the ol'2 twice and the pulled great. i decided to make the brute trail friendly again and build a honda 300 and i think they are to heavy for it . i think the 31's will do good with some engine mods . they are much lighter.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

southernbrute750 said:


> Filthy me and woodbutcher just traded tire a day or so ago. I traded my 31's for his ol2. I put them side by side there was maybe a half inch difference. I have IRS skinny rims all the way arpund and I mounted the wides on them. Oh lord does it make those side treads rap around even more. I'm stoked to try them out.


 This goes along with everything else I've heard about them, they look sick.


wood butcher said:


> i ran the ol'2 twice and the pulled great. i decided to make the brute trail friendly again and build a honda 300 and i think they are to heavy for it . i think the 31's will do good with some engine mods . they are much lighter.


 But this is what has me skeered.....31s are much lighter, and I already feel like they are a pretty heavy tire compared to the old 29.5s that I used to run. My bike pulls them perfectly fine, and I have the gear reduction so the added weight shouldn't really bother it, but I don't know how the front diff is gonna like them. :33:


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The extra weight isn't going to cost as much power as the extra traction will. - Pics just don't do the lugs justice, they are BIG.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

some crappy pics in the garage - 










front skinny - 









rear wide - 









towering over a stock 650 V2 - 










Mine measure dead on 29.5 with a typical tape measure off the floor measurement @ 9psi, after sitting the first couple weeks with 20psi after mounting them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks. Hopefully the cryo'd shafts will be the last of my cursing it.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Look they run narrow or is it just the pics. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

JLOWERY said:


> Look they run narrow or is it just the pics.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


There not as skinny as my 31 skinnies.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The big side lug = a much smaller tire "carcass", thus making them appear much smaller. - They're not as wide as an original 12.5, but at 9 and 11 from lug to lug they have plenty of meat. 

The fronts rub my shocks/springs as full lock turn.


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow...you have me even more confused/scared than before. Im looking at getting a set of something this spring and I thought OL2s 29.5s would be the answer....Then I heard about the weight, now this. I read on another forum guys were snapping stock axles with OL2s aswell.

Although I did hear they are coming out with a 28s this spring.

I guess I've got some time to decide yet.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

No different than any other 30+ true mud tire. If you've got the power to sling 'em, they've got the bite to break stuff.


----------



## DownSouthBrute (Jan 2, 2012)

i love my outlaw 2's! had them for about 2 months or better!!! been to canal road with them(stayed in 2 wheel drive the whole time) then went to red creek winter mudfest locked it in 4 wheel drive once and that was my stupidity for tryin to follow a rzr with 6 inch lift and 31s that was rutted out lol... ride good go good look good! and no bike at either one of them rides had any.. from what i hear they are hard to find..


----------



## KingZilla (Dec 22, 2011)

tires look awsome!!! now i cant wait till mine come in


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

These tires are Awesome! We have three guys that run them in our group. One on a Polaris 850 xp, another on a canam 800 outlander, and another on a canam outlander with a 6" catvos. I have 31's on my 850 and love them but let me tell you the OL2's pull much harder in the mud! Theres is about 3/4" difference in height between the two but when it comes to pure mudd the OL2's will clean better and pull harder in the mudd not to mention they look flat our sick! As far as weight they may be alittle heavier but the weight isnt the biggest factor that determines if a bike can turn them. The larger circumference tires actually have more resistance and are harder to turn in the mudd. As long as you have a larger cc bike, good clutching, or a big GR I say put them and LET IT EAT!


----------

